# B Saaz Difference



## jiesu (22/3/10)

I'm about to brew up a LC Bright Ale Clone and putting in my order for Hops, 
However I noticed that craftbrewer is out of the normal B Saaz hops and only have the NZ version which is
Motueka (B Saaz) Hops (pellets 90gm)
Anyone compared the difference between the motueka and the regular B saaz?


----------



## gap (22/3/10)

daft templar said:


> I'm about to brew up a LC Bright Ale Clone and putting in my order for Hops,
> However I noticed that craftbrewer is out of the normal B Saaz hops and only have the NZ version which is
> Motueka (B Saaz) Hops (pellets 90gm)
> Anyone compared the difference between the motueka and the regular B saaz?




They are the same thing. Motueka is the new name for B Saaz.

Regards


----------



## dgilks (22/3/10)

There is no difference in those hops except that the ones that are in stock are pellets rather than flowers. Motueka is just another name for B Saaz.


----------



## jiesu (22/3/10)

Ok great Ive put the order in. 

Can't wait!

*rubbing hands together*


----------



## eric8 (22/3/10)

You will be rubbing those hands even more after tasting it, I love Motueka :super:


----------



## Nick JD (22/3/10)

Are the regions of Europe claiming their hops as a "brand" like Champagne?


----------



## Fourstar (22/3/10)

Nick JD said:


> Are the regions of Europe claiming their hops as a "brand" like Champagne?



Not that im aware of. The name change probabaly occured because it tastes nothing like saaz early in its life. Given seveal months in a beer it does tend to push more of its peppery/spicy saaz characteristics as the big fruit/citrus aromas mellow but definitly not when its young. Great hop either way.


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/3/10)

Nick JD said:


> Are the regions of Europe claiming their hops as a "brand" like Champagne?



I don't know if any are definitely trying to 'claim' names, but it is a pretty common experience that the particlur characteristics (flavour, aromas, oils etc) vary depending on the location the plant is grown.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Nick JD (22/3/10)

I wonder how many hops cultivars are genetically the same as another but grown in different soils and climates, give off different characteristics and as such are given a different name. 

Is Galaxy just Simcoe grown in Oz...?


----------

